# Add text to image in dreamweaver



## kevmaster2005 (Feb 21, 2007)

How can i add text to an image in dreamweaver?


----------



## stjohn (Sep 11, 2006)

you'll have to set the image to the background.. CSS will sort that out for you pretty quick


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you want the text to be a part of the image or just on top of it?


----------



## kevmaster2005 (Feb 21, 2007)

id like it in the center of the photo


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Unless you need to code this to happen often for a large group of images or you need to text to truly be text and not a raster image, it would be prudent to use an image editor to add the text to the image. Using Dreamweaver, you won't have complete control over the placement of the text floating over the image unless you are familiar with the quirks of each of the mass-circulated browsers out there.


----------

